# RWD SR20DE



## nissanvan (Sep 5, 2004)

Just installed it. Completely stock. What do I need to do? Help me make a monster. I hear that this motor has 165BHP. About how much WHP should I expect?


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

nice!

what sort of vehicle do you have?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, its nice to have a RWD SR20DE..but wat is it in? is it in a Van like your sn implies? if so, thats pretty nuts, but wee need pics..any way, SR20DE is 140BHP..


----------



## OkinawAiRforceS14 (Sep 16, 2004)

*sr20de in silvia*

i live in okinawa and i have a rwd sr20de in my silvia it came that way stock. also i was wondering wut upgrades u guys recommend to make it a bit faster, currently i just have a catback n1 exhaust with test pipe.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

boost it.

wait, wait. i don't understand...you're in Japan, and you bought a silvia with a non-turbo SR20 in it? 

Can I ask what you were thinkin? lol. Seriously. Sell that car. Get a silvia with an SR20DET. THEN you can start making it more powerful (a lot easier, too)


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

chimmike said:


> boost it.
> 
> wait, wait. i don't understand...you're in Japan, and you bought a silvia with a non-turbo SR20 in it?
> 
> Can I ask what you were thinkin? lol. Seriously. Sell that car. Get a silvia with an SR20DET. THEN you can start making it more powerful (a lot easier, too)


Def sell it and get yourself a turbo car...i thought all japan cars are already came turbo?


----------



## nissanvan (Sep 5, 2004)

I have this engine in a hardbody. This is out of the s14 Silvia and has 165BHP!!! It comes with 10:1 pistons and Variable Cam Timing. I have had many problems since converting it because I can't find an AFM for this engine. But it has showed that it might be very impressive with all things being correct. Using the ser's AFM it has responded very good at times but ever so often it cuts power. When all is sorted out I have no doubt that this will beat an all motor ser straight up. but i would love some advice as to what else can be done to get even more out of this engine without going into a det budget??????


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

yeah the silvia SR20's did have over 160 HP as standard. they needed it.can you imagine 140 rwd, with all that tranny loss it would be pointless.


----------

